# Anyone collect old bottles or old Dr Pepper bottles?



## Cctrayders (Jul 30, 2017)

My hubby does/did. Knows a lot and loves sharing info. He'd come on forum if anyone shares that interest.


----------



## oldman (Jul 30, 2017)

I do not collect old bottles. I would think that would take up a lot of room. I had this fetish of collecting matchbooks from places that I visited. At first, my wife bought a huge brandy snifter and when I filled that, she took it away and I just kept them in a large cardboard box. I never counted them, but I would bet that I have over 3000 different matchbooks. One thing is for certain, I will never run out of matches. 

I do remember that as a kid growing up, my Dad had a lot of bottles. Some were like a clear green that were used to hold all kinds of stuff, especially chemicals and oil. He even had some that had a mechanical lever on top with a stopper for keeping in the unused liquid in the bottle.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 30, 2017)

At one time, I collected several items. Coins, old cereal premiums, my hometown items and more. It was getting overwhelming so I downsized to just a few items. I have two bottles, a Pepsi and a beer bottle, from my hometown. I have been an EBay member for a long time and did purchase and sold mostly there.


----------



## jujube (Jul 30, 2017)

My dad had a large collection of old bottles and especially liked fish bitters bottles.  My sister has the collection now in storage.  She looked into selling it but found that the market is flooded right now, so she's going to hold on to it for a while.  

It always comes down to the same principle:  if you want it and go to buy it, it's valuable and rare; if you have it and want to sell it, it's worthless.  Sigh.


----------



## helenbacque (Jul 30, 2017)

I have an old Pepsi-Cola bottle.  It's embossed clear glass - no paint -and side is about half covered with a patch of coral.  I pulled it from the roots of a mangrove in the Keys in the late 70's.  Bottom has 54 embossed on it that might be date.


----------



## Grampa Don (Jul 30, 2017)

We have an old 8 ounce hourglass shaped Coke bottle and an 8 ounce green 7-up bottle on a shelf.  I wouldn't call that a collection though.  Remember when 8 ounces was pretty standard?  Then Pepsi came out with "Pepsi Cola hits the spot, 12 full ounces that's a lot."

Don


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2017)

We came across a couple of old Orange Crush soda bottles with some Bronco's football team stats, etc. on them.  Ended up putting them on Craigslist and selling them.  We don't really collect any bottles like that.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jul 31, 2017)

I live in a pretty old house and a couple of years ago when making a new fruit bed in the garden, we came upon  a number of old bottles.  There were 34 intact ones - medicine bottles, beer bottles from long closed breweries,  lemonade bottles, poison bottles etc...  The only one we never identified was one embossed "Peter Pan Sauce".   I've been in contact with collectors in the UK and USA, but no one has heard of Peter Pan Sauce.  Maybe I've got the only one!


----------



## HazyDavey (Jul 31, 2017)

I would find old Coke/Pepsi bottles and other items when I was grading and opening up mountain roads in the Springtime.

I also found a bunch of beer bottles that were left under my house from the builders..


----------



## Cctrayders (Aug 1, 2017)

I read the posts to my husband. Thanks for sharing!  He's collected OLD Coke bottles and memorabilia, then Dr Pepper, then old medicine bottles, poisons, bitters, loving the history of it all too. But especially Dr Pepper. Still loves sharing info tho not collecting "as much".  Lots of space?! We have a small home. Lol. Lots of shelves been here tho!


----------



## Big Horn (Oct 11, 2017)

I can only think of the location of one bottle: a glass bottle of gun oil partially filled.  I know that I have some embossed milk bottles and some bitters/medicine bottles.  I love to learn about new things so if he is interested, I hope that he will post some pictures and information.


----------

